# Sữa đắt tiền đến mấy mà mẹ mắc 7 sai lầm này khi pha, chất dinh dưỡng đều mất hết



## hong nhung (28/4/18)

*Pha sữa cho con tưởng chừng đơn giản nhưng mẹ dễ mắc sai lầm làm mất tác dụng, thậm chí gây hại cho trẻ nhỏ.*

Sữa mẹ là tốt nhất cho sự phát triển của trẻ nhỏ, tuy nhiên không phải mẹ nào cũng dồi dào sữa cho con. Chính vì vậy, sữa công thức được mẹ ưa chuộng bổ sung hàng ngày giúp con khỏe mạnh, cao lớn và thông minh.

Ngoài việc lựa chọn sữa tốt, phù hợp cho trẻ thì yếu tố sử dụng đúng cách và khoa học là vô cùng quan trọng. Đặc biệt là công đoạn pha sữa, nếu mắc sai lầm sẽ khiến bé bị đau bụng, gặp vấn đề về tiêu hóa và không hấp thu đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng cần thiết.
Dưới đây là một số sai lầm phổ biến mẹ cần tránh khi pha sữa cho trẻ.

*1. Pha trực tiếp với nước lạnh hoặc nước nóng*

_

_
_Không nên dùng nước nóng hoặc nước lạnh để trực tiếp pha sữa cho trẻ. (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Sữa bột công thức cung cấp protein, chất béo, carbohydrate và các nguyên tố vi lượng như vitamin A, vitamin D, canxi và sắt… cần thiết cho sự phát triển của trẻ. Khi dùng nước lạnh hoặc nước nóng để pha sữa sẽ làm biến đổi rất nhiều chất dinh dưỡng có ở trong sữa.

Mẹ nên rót nước nóng ra cốc và để nguội dần, vừa đủ độ ấm thì pha sữa cho con uống. Theo các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng, nhiệt độ hợp lý nhất là khoảng 40-50 độ C, đây là nhiệt độ thích hợp nhất giúp bảo đảm các thành phần dinh dưỡng trong sữa và giúp con hấp thu được nhiều.

*2. Thêm nước trước khi thêm sữa bột*
Đây có lẽ là sai lầm phổ biến của mẹ khi pha sữa cho con. Cách làm này khiến lượng sữa nước vượt mức quy định, không thể đảm bảo tính chính xác của sữa. Ngoài ra, khi cho sữa bột vào nước dễ đóng cặn gây nên tình trạng khó tiêu, chán ăn thậm chí là suy thận ở trẻ nhỏ.
​Thứ tự pha sữa bột đúng phải là cho bột vào trước rồi mới bổ sung nước ấm theo đúng tỷ lệ.

*3. Dùng nước khoáng pha sữa*

*

*
_Không nên dùng nước khoáng pha sữa cho trẻ. (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Nhiều người cho rằng dùng nước khoáng vừa tiện vừa an toàn cho trẻ. Trên thực tế nước khoáng rất giàu natri, canxi và khoáng chất khi kết hợp với sữa sẽ gây tình trạng dư thừa chất. Nếu sử dụng lâu dài sẽ gây ra chứng khó tiêu và táo bón cho bé.

*4. Pha quá đặc*
Mẹ có suy nghĩ pha sữa càng đặc càng nhiều dinh dưỡng giúp con phát triển. Đây là sai lầm phổ biến mẹ cần tránh nếu không muốn con còi cọc mãi chẳng chịu lớn.
Một số cha mẹ lo lắng rằng con cái của họ sẽ không đủ dinh dưỡng, nên cố tình pha thêm từ 1 đến 2 thìa sữa bột so với chuẩn của nhà sản xuất. Cách làm này hoàn toàn sai bởi nồng độ sữa bột quá cao, áp lực của thành mạch máu sẽ tăng lên sau khi bé uống.

_

_
_Pha sữa quá đặc không làm tăng dinh dưỡng mà còn gây hại cho sức khỏe của trẻ. (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Trên thực tế, các mao mạch của trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ rất mỏng manh và dễ vỡ, nếu uống sữa quá đặc lâu ngày dễ gây vỡ mao mạch não và chảy máu.
Bên cạnh đó, một số bà mẹ tiếc tiền sữa cho con nên pha loãng ra dẫn tới việc thiếu hụt protein khiến trẻ bị suy dinh dưỡng. Các chuyên gia đưa ra khuyến cáo rằng khi pha sữa bột cho con, cha mẹ nên tuân thủ theo tỷ lệ được in trên bao bì để có hiệu quả tốt nhất.

*5. Hâm sữa quá nóng*
Việc hâm nóng sẽ khiến các dưỡng chất như protein, vitamin có trong sữa bị phá vỡ.Cách đơn giản nhất là các mẹ hãy ngâm bình sữa trong một bát nước đun sôi nóng khoảng 30 giây – 1 phút trước khi cho bé uống.

*6. Pha trước khi cần*
Đối phó với vấn đề trẻ đòi ăn đêm, mẹ thường pha sẵn rồi hâm nóng cho bé dùng khi cần thiết. Điều này hoàn toàn phản khoa học, sữa bột khi được pha xong chỉ có hạn sử dụng trong vòng 1h ở nhiệt độ phòng bình thường.

_

_
_Pha sẵn rồi trữ trong tủ lạnh để cho bé dùng dần là cách làm mẹ thường mắc phải. (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Nếu pha sẵn sữa cho con dùng dần thì thời gian để sữa trong tủ lạnh cũng chỉ trong vòng 24h mới đủ dinh dưỡng cho bé.

*7. Thay đổi sữa thường xuyên*

*

*
_Hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ còn non yếu nên mẹ tuyệt đối không đổi sữa thường xuyên mà cần thực hiện dần dần. (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Ban đầu có thể giảm 1 cữ sữa và thay vào 1 cữ sữa mới dần dần cho đến khi thay thế hoàn toàn như vậy trẻ có thể thích nghi tốt và không gặp vấn đề rối loạn tiêu hóa.
Mẹ cũng lưu ý tránh đổi sữa vào những ngày bé ốm, đi tiêm phòng… những lúc này cơ thể bé không thoải mái, khó thích nghi với hương vị lạ dẫn tới tình trạng chán ăn.

_Nguồn: Theo Mộc Trác (Theo Sohu) (Khám Phá)_​


----------

